# The 2020 Arcade Game of the Year Awards [Voting ends on January 7th]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2020)

What a year, right?

...

The Year 2020 has been hard on many. A deadly pandemic, wild fires, civil and international unrests, explosions, floods, and other unfortunate events. So before I start, allow me to send a heartfelt prayer to everyone that has been impacted by the 2020 disasters, a heartfelt condolences to everyone that lost someone dear to them, and a heartfelt encouragement to everyone that is currently going through a tough time due to the events of this year.

...

But while 2020 has been tough. Video games, through it all, still continued to bring us joy. To bring us a means of escapism in a world that seemed to bring us pain. And this year, against all odds, was a fantastic year in terms of Gaming.

The Next Gens have arrived, Invaders Cut Down, Dragons Mimicked, Galsias Stabbed, Spiders Swung, Yokai Slain, Materia Equipped, and Demons got Ripped and Tore.



So welcome everyone. Welcome to The 2020 Arcade Game of the Year Awards.
This is the place where you can vote and give recognition to your favorite games of 2020 for all of the Arcade regulars to see. For me, it's a great way to uncover some hidden gems you might have missed, and to celebrate the great releases of the year.

...

*Just like last year, voting will be done with write-in votes, and the winners of the community awards will serve as tie-breaker judges. You are only allowed one vote per award/category. Only one vote will count per category! If you vote for more than one game, I'll simply count the first vote. Voting ends on the 7th of January, 2021. You can change your votes however you please up until the deadline. *


*~THE WINNERS WILL BE ANNOUNCED STARTING FROM THE 8TH OF JANUARY, 2021~*
​
Simply write in your votes in the categories below and you're done:


*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive PS4 and/or PS5 Game)
Best Xbox Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Xbox One and/or Xbox Series Game)
Best Nintendo Switch Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Switch Game)
Best PC Exclusive Game 
Best Multi-platform Game
Best Mobile Game_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Side-scroller(run n gun), Rail-shooter, etc.. 
The Honorable Mention - Your Extra Pick from a Genre above or Genre not mentioned above_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance 
Best Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Character Design
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Enemy Design
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track
Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.. _

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Best New IP
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Best game you've replayed from 2019
Best Licensed Game - Best game made from an IP outside of gaming
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game
Best Additional Content - Best DLC that came out in 2020_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2020
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2020
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Best Video game related TV show, movie, comic short, anime, etc.._

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Fail Trailer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

*2021 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021_

*Game of the Year*
_2020 Game of the Year_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
_Funniest Member
The Master Debater 
Member of Elevated Tastes_

You can use my votes below as an example, and if you have any trouble recalling what came out this year, you can use to give yourself a little reminder.

*Please remember to have fun, and remember this is just a thing a bunch of nerds put together to justify their dumb hobby. There's no need to act out. I get this year has been quite controversial, and I have put out some polarizing categories above, but just refrain from the personal stuff, and learn to enjoy a discussion without insults. 




Enjoy, Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, and have yourselves a much needed Happy New Year!!! *

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2020)

My votes:

*Platform Awards*
Best Playstation Game - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Xbox Game - N/A
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Panzer Paladin
Best PC Exclusive Game - Record of Lodoss War - Deedlit in Wonder Labyrinth
Best Multi-platform Game - Streets of Rage 4
Best Mobile Game - N/A

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game - Streets of Rage 4
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Resident Evil 3 Remake
Best Role-Playing Game - Nioh 2
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Captain Tsubasa: Rise of New Champions
Best Platforming Game - Crash Bandicoot 4
Best Fighting Game - Grand Blue Versus
Best Shooting Game - Doom Eternal
The Honorable Mention - Ghost of Tsushima (Extra pick for Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game)

*Character Awards*
Best Voice Acting Performance - John Eric Bentley as Barret Wallace (Final Fantasy VII Remake)
Best Playable Character - Vergil (Devil May Cry 5 Special Edition)
Best Character Design - Blaze Fielding (Streets of Rage 4)
*Spoiler*: _Blaze Official Art_ 







Best Enemy - Khotun Khan (Ghost of Tsushima)
Best Enemy Design - Kasha (Nioh 2)
*Spoiler*: _Kasha Official Art_ 








The Git Gud Award - Gyuki (Nioh 2)


*Asset Awards*
Best Score - Final Fantasy VII Remake
Best Visual Direction - Streets of Rage 4
Best Narrative - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Single Music Track - Bury the Light by Casey Edwards (Devil May Cry 5 Special Edition)

Best Designed Setting - Final Fantasy VII Remake

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Streets of Rage 4
Best New IP - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Indie Game - Panzer Paladin
Best Gaming Company - Lizardcube (Streets of Rage 4)
Best Returning Game - Blasphemous
Best Licensed Game - Dragon Ball Kakarot
Best Multiplayer Game - Streets of Rage 4
Best Single Player Game - Nioh 2
Best Additional Content - Blasphemous The Stir of Dawn


*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - Playable Vergil in Devil May Cry 5
Trailer of the Year - Sephiroth Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Announcement Trailer
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - N/A

*Cursed Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Last of Us Part 2
Worst New IP - Cyberpunk 2077
Worst Gaming Company - Naughty Dog
Worst Multiplayer Game - WWE 2K Battlegrounds
Worst Single Player Game - Cyberpunk 2077
Worst Playable Character - Ellie (Last of Us Part 2)
Worst Enemy - Abby Anderson (Last of Us Part 2)
Fail Trailer of the Year - WWE 2K Battlegrounds Announcement Trailer
Cursed Moment of the Year - Sony delisting Cyberpunk 2077 from the PS Store
Flop of the Year - Cyberpunk 2077

*2021 Awards*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021 - Bayonetta 3 release date
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - Shin Megami Tensei V

*Game of the Year*
2020 Game of the Year - Streets of Rage 4

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
Funniest Member -  @Shirker
The Master Debater - @Deathbringerpt
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Yagami1211

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - _*Bugsnax*
_Best Nintendo Switch Game - _*Animal Crossing: New Horizons*
_Best PC Exclusive Game - _*Among Us*
_Best Multi-platform Game - _*Genshin Impact


Label Awards*
_Best New IP - _*Bugsnax*
_Best Indie Game - _*Among Us*
_Best Gaming Company - _*Wayforward *(honestly, by process of fuckin' elimination, these days....)
_Best Returning Game - _*Fire Emblem: Three Houses


Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - _*Smash Bros DLC gets 6 characters*
_Best Video Game Media Adaptation - _*Sonic The Hedgehog*
_*(By process of elimination sure, but they deserve an award for that MAJOR cost inefficient backpedal alone.... Can I vote Paramount Studios as best gaming company of 2020...?)*_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - _*The Last of Us II*
_Worst New IP - _*Cyberpunk 2077*
_Worst Gaming Company - _*Nintendo* (recency bias. Honestly, take your pick.)
_Worst Single Player Game -_* Pokemon: Sword & Shield*
_Worst Playable Character - _*Abby (The Last of Us II)*
_Fail Trailer of the Year - _*AEW Elite General Manager*
_Cursed Moment of the Year - _*Smash Bros Minecraft Steve DLC announcement*
_Flop of the Year - _*The Last of Us II

2021 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021 - _*Next Tales of game release date*
_Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - _*Rune Factory 5

Community Awards*
_Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt 
The Master Debater - 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Naruto _

----------------------

Let it be noted, this list is based off of stuff I've watched streamed or news I have followed.
Ironically, this year was actually one of the *busiest* years of my life, and as a result, other than Animal Crossing, I've played zero new games. Nothin'. Nada. Zilch. Zero. My year consisted of slowly but finally finishing Three Houses, messing around in AC, and trying out Bloodstained for a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 19, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - GoT
Best Xbox Game - 
Best Nintendo Switch Game - The Zelda one i guess
Best PC Exclusive Game - Half Life Alyx
Best Multi-platform Game - Doom Eternal
Best Mobile Game - Genshin Impact_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Doom Eternal
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - GoT
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc. - Cyberpunk 2077 (it barely counts as one tho 
Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Tony Hawk Pro Skater 1+2 Remaster
Best Platforming Game - Crash 4
Best Fighting Game - idk man
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Side-scroller(run n gun), Rail-shooter, etc. - Doom Eternal
The Honorable Mention - Nioh 2 _

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - V (Male and Female, both do a great job)
Best Playable Character - Doomguy
Best Character Design - V (box art clothes and design ofc, in game ur wearing trash almost 24/7)
Best Enemy - Gladiator (Doom Eternal)
Best Enemy Design - Marauder
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Doom Eternal
Best Visual Direction - GoT
Best Narrative - Cyberpunk 2077
Best Single Music Track - The only thing they fear is you
Best Designed Setting - Cyberpunk 2077_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Doom Eternal
Best New IP - Cyberpunk 2077
Best Indie Game - Fall Guys
Best Gaming Company - Microsoft lmao
Best Returning Game - idk
Best Licensed Game - Cyberpunk i guess
Best Multiplayer Game - Fall Guys
Best Single Player Game - Doom Eternal
Best Additional Content - Ancient Gods P.1_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year -hidk
Trailer of the Year - Sephiroth for Smash
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Sonic_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - TLoU2
Worst New IP - idk
Worst Gaming Company - EA
Worst Multiplayer Game - idk
Worst Single Player Game - TLoU2
Worst Playable Character - Abby, its honestly not even close
Worst Enemy - Marauder
Fail Trailer of the Year - In hindsight, every Cyberpunk 2077 trailer
Cursed Moment of the Year - Cyberpunk 2077's state on release
Flop of the Year - Cyberpunk 2077 (I didnt think the game would suck my dick like most people but its state on release really blow the wind out of my sails despite me still liking the game quite a bit)_

*2021 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021- Cyberpunk 2077 (the actual game this time)
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - RE8_

*Game of the Year*
_2020 Game of the year - Doom Eternal_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
_Funniest Member - @Deathbringerpt 
The Master Debater - I wanna vote @Zensuki, but i have no idea if this award means they just like to debate or if theyre actually any good at it. If its the ladder then @Naruto 
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Buskuv_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2020)

This year fucking sucked and IRL was too shitty to play new games, so I'm going to be very lazy with my post.

I really like Ghostrunner, a LOT. I feel like the core gameplay is so insanely good that with more money behind this product it could easily be a GOTY. It needed more levels, maybe more plausible environments and problems to solve (having to burst the shield spheres for enemies to be made vulnerable is mechanically engaging but thematically kind of dumb). Aesthetically it's phenomenal, the soundtrack is great if not somewhat repetitive. Imagine if you had the size of Cyberpunk 2077's Night City and a comparable wealth of dialogue but this sort of movement and combat. You can parry bullets if you time your sword swing right, for fuck's sake.

*The Honorable Mention:* Ghostrunner
*Best Action Game: *Doom Eternal
*Game Of The Year: *Doom Eternal

I'm gonna be honest I don't really like the community awards because it feels like 6 people jerking each other off more or less. You know we just vote for the people we regularly talk to. And you know who you guys are, you know I love you, I'm just gonna boycott this section this year.
Also no one has better taste than me, I am not sorry, I validate my own ego .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2020)

More people voted on the bonus poll than on the awards.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2020)

Deleted the poll 

Please vote

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 20, 2020)

Where was "Welcome to the strap-on of history."? That should be the winner of the poll right there.

I would always read it in the SC narrator's voice.


----------



## Milady (Dec 20, 2020)

Platform Awards
_*Best Playstation Game* - Ghost of Tsushima
*Best Nintendo Switch Game* - Animal Crossing New Horizons_

Genre Awards_
*Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..:* FINAL FANTASY 7 REMAKE_

2021 Awards
_*Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021: *Elden Ring_

Game of the Year
_*2020 Game of the Year: *ANIMAL CROSSING NEW HORIZONS 


@pat pat _

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Where was "Welcome to the strap-on of history."? That should be the winner of the poll right there.
> 
> I would always read it in the SC narrator's voice.



That was from last year.


----------



## Simon (Dec 21, 2020)

*Platform Awards*
_Best PlayStation Game - *Ghost of Tsushima*
Best Xbox Game - *Ori and the Will of the Wisps*
Best Nintendo Switch Game -* Carrion*
Best Multi-platform Game - *Hades*
Best Mobile Game - *Dokkan Battle*_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - *Doom Eternal*
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - *Ghost of Tsushima*
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc.. - *Assassin's Creed Valhalla*
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - *Tony Hawk Pro Skater 1&2*
Best Platforming Game - *Carrion*
Best Fighting Game - *Dragon Ball FighterZ*
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Side-scroller(run n gun), Rail-shooter, etc. - *DOOM Eternal*
The Honorable Mention - *Persona 4 Golden*_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance -* Darren Corb (Zagreus)*
Best Playable Character - *N/A*
Best Character Design - *Hades entire NPC cast*
Best Enemy - *N/A*
The Git Gud Award - *N/A*_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - *Assassin's Creed Valhalla
*
Best Visual Direction - *DOOM Eternal*
Best Narrative -* N/A*
Best Single Music Track - *Ghost of Tsushima*_

_Best Designed Setting - *Ghost of Tsushima*_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP -* Demon's Souls*
Best Indie Game -* Hades*
Best Gaming Company - *Supergaint Games*
Best Returning Game - *Monster Hunter World*
Best Licensed Game - *N/A*
Best Multiplayer Game - *Tetris Effect: Connected*
Best Single Player Game - *Ghost of Tsushima*
Best Additional Content - *N/A*_

*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - *Demon's Souls Announcement*
Trailer of the Year - *Demon's Souls Gameplay Trailer*
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - *The Witcher*_

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - *N/A*
Worst New IP - *Cyberpunk 2077*
Worst Gaming Company - *Naughty Dog*
Worst Multiplayer Game - *N/A*
Worst Single Player Game - *Cyberpunk 2077*
Worst Playable Character - *N/A*
Worst Enemy - *N/A*
Fail Trailer of the Year - *N/A*
Cursed Moment of the Year - *Cyberpunk 2077* 
Flop of the Year - *Cyberpunk 2077*_

*2021 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021 - *Metroid*
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - *Monster Hunter Rise*_

*Game of the Year*
_2020 Game of the Year - *Ghost of Tsushima*_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
_Funniest Member - *@Ren.* 
The Master Debater - *@Deathbringerpt *- Always hitting me with a good discussion
Member of Elevated Tastes - *@Naruto* - He's too good to even grace us.


edit: I didn't play very much this year nor could I focus on a game for very long, I think I'm getting burnt out._

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 21, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I'm gonna be honest I don't really like the community awards because it feels like 6 people jerking each other off more or less. You know we just vote for the people we regularly talk to. And you know who you guys are, you know I love you, I'm just gonna boycott this section this year.
> Also no one has better taste than me, I am not sorry, I validate my own ego .


Pretty sure I've slobbed you every year now.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 23, 2020)

_Best Playstation Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive PS4 and/or PS5 Game)
Best Xbox Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Xbox One and/or Xbox Series Game)
Best Nintendo Switch Game - (Exclusive or Console Exclusive Switch Game)
Best PC Exclusive Game 
Best Multi-platform Game
Best Mobile Game_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game
Best Role-Playing Game - Includes Action-RPGs, Strategy, tactics, etc..
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Shooting Game - TPS, FPS, Side-scroller(run n gun), Rail-shooter, etc.. 
The Honorable Mention - Your Extra Pick from a Genre above or Genre not mentioned above_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance 
Best Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Character Design
Best Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Best Enemy Design
The Git Gud Award - Most Challenging Boss Battle_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score
Best Visual Direction
Best Narrative
Best Single Music Track
Best Designed Setting - World design, which includes backgrounds, environments, NPCs, etc.. _

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Best New IP - 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim
Best Indie Game
Best Gaming Company - Developer, publisher, etc..
Best Returning Game - Halo: Master Chief Collection
Best Licensed Game - Best game made from an IP outside of gaming
Best Multiplayer Game
Best Single Player Game
Best Additional Content - Best DLC that came out in 2020_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2020
Trailer of the Year - Best video game related trailer in 2020
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Best Video game related TV show, movie, comic short, anime, etc.._

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Sequel, spin off, remake, etc..
Worst New IP
Worst Gaming Company - EA
Worst Multiplayer Game
Worst Single Player Game
Worst Playable Character - In terms of personality, design, and development
Worst Enemy - Boss or otherwise, In terms of personality, design, and development
Fail Trailer of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game trailer of the year
Cursed Moment of the Year - Worst or most disappointing Video game-related news or event.
Flop of the Year - Worst or most disappointment game of the year_

*2021 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021_

*Game of the Year*
_2020 Game of the Year_

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
_Funniest Member
The Master Debater 
Member of Elevated Tastes_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2020)

Another year of not playing any games that came out in the current year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aduro (Dec 24, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> Another year of not playing any games that came out in the current year


Same. Besides indie stuff that's kinda flavour of the month. I mostly single-player, and a lot of them are re-masters. Its just so much cheaper. And you get more accurate reviews once the hype dies down.
I think besides Among Us, the newest game I played this year was Borderlands 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2020)

Who knows, maybe Santa's getting me something nice for xmas this year.


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeeep, this is basically just a list of games I played this year.

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game: _*Final Fantasy 7 Remake*_ *shrug*
Best Nintendo Switch Game: _*Paper Mario: The Origami King **shrug*

*Genre Awards*
_Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game: _*Paper Mario: The Origami King*_ 
Best Role-Playing Game: _*Final Fantasy 7 Remake *
_Best Platforming Game:_ *Super Mario 3D All-Stars* *shrug*
_Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game: _*Animal Crossing New Horizons* (it's a social sim... that counts, right?)
_The Honorable Mention: _*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim *(why no separate RTS category?)*

Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance: _*Fluffy, 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim*
_Best Playable Character_:* Barret Wallace, FF7R*


> "Barret, who're you talking to?!"
> "The People. Put me on TV Imma drop the truth!"


_Best Enemy: _*Airbuster, if only because the lead-up was really cool, FF7R*
_The Git Gud Award: _*that fucking Tonberry, FF7R

Asset Awards*
_Best Score: _*Paper Mario: The Origami King*
_Best Visual Direction: _*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim*
_Best Narrative: _*Final Fantasy 7 Remake*
_Best Single Music Track:_* Toad Town, (pre-streamers), Origami King*
_Best Designed Setting: _*Final Fantasy 7 Remake

Label Awards*
_Best New IP: _*13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim*
_Best Returning Game: *Dragon Quest 11: Definitive Edition *_(Switch)

*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - hypest moment in 2020: _*Sephiroth reveal for SSBU. 

2021 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021: _*Zelda Wind Waker/Twilight Princess Remasters for Switch*_... _or a Zelda 3D All-Stars, provided Nintendo puts actual effort into it.
_Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021: _*BotW2

Game of the Year*
_2020 Game of the Year: _*None.* FF7R, Paper Mario: tOK, and 13 Sentinels all had something to offer. FF7R in particular did a lot right. But it also had really, really noticeable flaws, so I don't want to vote for this category.

_On a side note, my votes would have been a bit different if I'd gotten around to playing Persona 5 the Royal, Persona 4G, Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition, and Pikmin 3 remaster. Which is kinda sad, since those are all rereleases._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 30, 2020)

_2020 Game of the Year: _ *FF7R*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2021)

Decided to stretch the deadline until next week in hopes of getting 2-3 more entries.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 1, 2021)

found the time to play the first 3 minutes of 13 Sentinels. EASILY the best New IP of 2020.


----------



## JayK (Jan 3, 2021)

*Platform Awards*
_Best Playstation Game - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Xbox Game - Xbox Game Pass
Best Nintendo Switch Game - AC: New Horizon
Best PC Exclusive Game - Cyberpunk 2077
Best Multi-platform Game - Hades
Best Mobile Game - League of Legends: Wildrift_

*Genre Awards*
_Best Action Game - Doom Eternal
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Role-Playing Game - Baldur's Gate 3
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Microsoft Flight Simulator
Best Platforming Game - Crash 4
Best Fighting Game - whichever niche game released
Best Shooting Game - Doom Eternal_

*Character Awards*
_Best Voice Acting Performance - Darren Korb as Zagreus
Best Playable Character - Zagreus
Best Character Design - Blaze (SoR 4)
Best Enemy - Elidibus
Best Enemy Design - Shiva (FF XIV)
The Git Gud Award - Shiva (FFXIV)_

*Asset Awards*
_Best Score - Doom Eternal
Best Visual Direction - Hades
Best Single Music Track - To The Edge

Best Designed Setting - Final Fantasy VII: Remake_

*Label Awards*
_Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Doom Eternal
Best New IP - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Indie Game - Hades
Best Gaming Company - Sony
Best Returning Game - FF XIV
Best Licensed Game - DB: Kakarot maybe
Best Multiplayer Game - Among Us
Best Single Player Game - Hades
Best Additional Content - Sephiroth in Smash_


*Hype Awards*
_Hype Moment of the Year - Sephiroth in Smash
Trailer of the Year - Sephiroth Smash Announcement
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - _

*Cursed Awards*
_Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - WWE 2K20
Worst New IP - Cyberpunk 2077
Worst Gaming Company - EA, Activision, all those other shitters
Worst Multiplayer Game - Resident Evil: Resistance
Worst Single Player Game - Among Us
Worst Playable Character - Ellie/Abby
Worst Enemy - Ellie/Abby
Fail Trailer of the Year - WWE 2K20
Cursed Moment of the Year - WWE 2K20 Release
Flop of the Year - Final Fantasy VII: Remake_

*2021 Awards*
_Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021 - Metroid Prime 4
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - Final Fantasy XVI_

*Game of the Year*
_2020 Game of the Year - Hades_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JayK (Jan 3, 2021)

tbh I feel like the NBA gambling trailers deserve a special mention on the pile of garbage this year

same shit with unskipable ads in games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francyst (Jan 3, 2021)

I can't really contribute anything 

_Best Playstation Game - Ghost of Tsushima 
Best Xbox Game - Can we just delete this category 
Best Multi-platform Game - Genshin Impact

Best Action Game - Genshin Impact
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Role-Playing Game - FF7 Remake
Best Fighting Game - Granblue Fantasy: Versus

Best Voice Acting Performance - Mabuki Andou (Lady Masako/GoT)
Best Playable Character - Jin Sakai (GoT)
Best Character Design - Mona (Genshin Impact)
Best Enemy - Sephiroth (FF7R)

Best Score - FF7 Remake
Best Visual Direction - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Single Music Track

Best Designed Setting - Ghost of Tsushima

Best New Entry in an Existing IP - FF7 Remake
Best New IP - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Gaming Company - Cygames
Best Returning Game - Devil May Cry 5
Best Single Player Game - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Additional Content - Vergil (DMC5)

Hype Moment of the Year | Trailer of the Year - Miles Morales announcement trailer

Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - The Last of Us 2
Worst Gaming Company - CD Projekt Red
Flop of the Year - Cyberpunk 2077

Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021 - Anything from Kojima
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - God of War

2020 Game of the Year - Ghost of Tsushima_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 6, 2021)

My votes:

*Platform Awards*
Best Playstation Game - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Xbox Game - N/A
Best Nintendo Switch Game - N/A
Best PC Exclusive Game - Command & Conquer Remastered
Best Multi-platform Game - Yakuza - Like a Dragon
Best Mobile Game - N/A

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game - DMC5 Special Edition
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game - Resident Evil 3 Remake
Best Role-Playing Game - Yakuza - Like a Dragon
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - Captain Tsubasa: Rise of New Champions ( Damn Right )
Best Platforming Game - Crash Bandicoot 4
Best Fighting Game - N/A
Best Shooting Game - Doom Eternal
The Honorable Mention - Ghost of Tsushima (Extra pick for Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game)

*Character Awards*
Best Voice Acting Performance - Takaya Kuroda as Kiryu Kazuma (Yakuza Series)
Best Playable Character - Vergil ( DMC5 )
Best Character Design - Kasuga Ichiban ( Yakuza Like a Dragon )



Best Enemy - Goro Majima (Yakuza Like a Dragon)
Best Enemy Design - N/A



The Git Gud Award - Story Mode USA Team ( Captain Tsubasa Rise of New Champions )




*Asset Awards*
Best Score - Yakuza Like a Dragon
Best Visual Direction - Streets of Rage 4
Best Narrative - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Single Music Track - Ichibanka (Yakuza Like a Dragon)

Best Designed Setting - Final Fantasy VII Remake

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Yakuza Like a Dragon
Best New IP - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Indie Game - N/A
Best Gaming Company - Ryu Ga Gotoku Studio
Best Returning Game - Sonic Mania ?
Best Licensed Game - Captain Tsubasa Rise of New Champions
Best Multiplayer Game - Captain Tsubasa Rise of New Champions
Best Single Player Game - Nioh 2
Best Additional Content - Blasphemous The Stir of Dawn


*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - Playable Vergil in Devil May Cry 5
Trailer of the Year - Sephiroth Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Announcement Trailer
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - N/A

*Cursed Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Last of Us Part 2
Worst New IP - Cyberpunk 2077
Worst Gaming Company - Naughty Dog
Worst Multiplayer Game - N/A
Worst Single Player Game - Cyberpunk 2077
Worst Playable Character - N/A
Worst Enemy - N/A
Fail Trailer of the Year - WWE 2K Battlegrounds Announcement Trailer
Cursed Moment of the Year - Sony delisting Cyberpunk 2077 from the PS Store
Flop of the Year - Cyberpunk 2077

*2021 Awards*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021 - KOF XV plz
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - Shin Megami Tensei V

*Game of the Year*
2020 Game of the Year - Streets of Rage 4

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
Funniest Member - @Naruto
The Master Debater - @Zensuki
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Deathbringerpt
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2021)

*Platform Awards*
Best Playstation Game -  - A genuinely beautiful game that pours love for HONORABRU SAMURAI Akira Kurosawa movies. It also drops several open world mechanics to turn the gameplay into something more immersive. Good shit.
Best Xbox Game -  - Current Metroid wishes it could look half as good as this is.
Best Nintendo Switch Game - Not gonna pick a fucking Warriors game for Best Game so I guess Panzer Paladin
Best PC Exclusive Game -  - Haven't actually played it but the combat itself looks like a genuine representation how a gunfight would feel with VR. No other game can boast that.
Best Multi-platform Game - Streets of Rage 4
Best Mobile Game -  - I was gonna leave this empty but turns out that they released a mobile version a few weeks ago with 60fps and touch control UI chances. Why not.

*Genre Awards*
Best Action Game -  - It looks the part, sounds the part and brings out fighting game mechanics that elevate the already awesome SoR gameplay. Doing a massive juggling combo chain is AMAZING.
Best Adventure/Action-Adventure Game:  A complete upgrade from the first in all the ways that matter, replayable as hell and it probably has the best difficulty scaling I've seen since Bayonetta 1.
Best Role-Playing Game -  - A Soulsborne with borderline over the top Ninja Gaiden gameplay with cute waifus and cool monsters? Move over FromSoft.
Best Sports/Racing/Simulation Game - N/A
Best Platforming Game -  - I frankly have no idea why Crash keeps selling being a cartoony mascto platformer that goes into stupid hard territory but I'm glad it does. Toys for Bob did good.
Best Fighting Game - N/A
Best Shooting Game -  - The next time people say that western games are movies with shit gameplay, smack them in the face and show this game.
The Honorable Mention -  for Roleplaying game.

*Character Awards*
Best Voice Acting Performance -   in Final Fantasy VII Remake had that mix of someone who's good enough to sound legit but also corny, cheesy and stupid enough to give it so much SOUL. C
Best Playable Character -  (Devil May Cry 5 Special Edition)
Best Character Design -  (Streets of Rage 4)


Best Enemy - Dante as a boss in DMC5: Special Edition
Best Enemy Design - I was gonna pick a boss from Ori but  from  looks fucking awesome.
The Git Gud Award - SSS'ing Boss Dante in DMC5: Special Edition



*Asset Awards*
Best Score - 
Best Visual Direction -  - When Sega isn't doing proper bonafide sprite games that look, animate and feel amazing like Sonic Mania, they also decide to show how 2D games can look when you put the money and talent and create a literal playable cartoon.
Best Narrative - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Single Music Track -  (Devil May Cry 5 Special Edition)
Best Designed Setting - 

*Label Awards*
Best New Entry in an Existing IP - Yakuza 7
Best New IP - Ghost of Tsushima
Best Indie Game - Bloodstained: _Curse of the Moon 2_
Best Gaming Company - Yakuza Studio - If anything else, they're still the best annual game Studio out there.
Best Returning Game - Blasphemous.
Best Licensed Game - I don't know. Technically Cyberpunk 2077.
Best Multiplayer Game - Streets of Rage 4
Best Single Player Game - Bloodstained: _Curse of the Moon 2_
Best Additional Content - .


*Hype Awards*
Hype Moment of the Year - Vergil in Devil May Cry 5 Special Edition
Trailer of the Year - Sephiroth Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Announcement Trailer
Best Video Game Media Adaptation - Sonic The Hedgehog Movie

*Cursed Awards*
Worst New Entry in an Existing IP - Fifa 2021
Worst New IP - Fast and Furious Crossroads.
Worst Gaming Company - Nintendo. Besides barely releasing any games, they've also barely released any info about *anything* which you can't blame on Covid and for being an especially good year for their legal department to be a cesspool of shit.
Worst Multiplayer Game - Back 4 Blood. Let's make Left 4 Dead but just kinda shitty. And with a card system.
Worst Single Player Game - XIII Remake - Another example as to why remakes can be complete and total garbage.
Worst Playable Character -
Worst Enemy - Blood Angel in Doom Eternal.
Fail Trailer of the Year - WWE 2K Battlegrounds
Cursed Moment of the Year -  Cyberpunk 2077's launch was a fuckup that wasn't as bad as Bethesda's fuckups but damn it if it didn't try its best.
Flop of the Year - Cyberpunk 2077. Not an actual flop but they've somehow managed to blow what could've been their absolute biggest game yet.

*2021 Awards*
Most Anticipated Announcement of 2021 - Fucking anything about Bayonetta 3.
Most Anticipated [Announced] Game of 2021 - Shin Megami Tensei V although I know there's no way in hell it's coming out this year.

*Game of the Year*
2020 Game of the Year - Streets of Rage 4

*Community Awards (Community Voted Tie Breaker Judges, @Charlotte D. Kurisu isn't eligible, also don't vote for yourself)*
Funniest Member - @Shirker
The Master Debater - AAA games in 2020 brought the worst convo in this section yet but gonna probably pick @Simon. I don't think I've ever agreed much with anything he says but he at least tries to voice his opinion in a way that breeds conversation.
Member of Elevated Tastes - @Yagami1211 - Rarely posts but when he does, it's about a good game 100% of the time.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2021)

*Voting has ended. Look out for the Winners Thread. *


----------

